# Grand Cayman - further suggestions PLEASE!



## ajmace (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks to all TUGGERS who have replied to my other thread regarding best timesahes on Grand Cayman.

What about further suggestions for groceries, car hire, restaurants, excursions etc??


----------



## somerville (Mar 20, 2006)

From your other thread, you appear to have limited your resort search to resorts on the remote East End.  I would therefore recommend that you rent a car at the airport.  There are several rental companies there.  The rates are usually comparable.

As for restaurants, a lot depends on how far you are willing to drive to eat.  The majority of restaurants are around George Town and Seven Mile Beach.
Are you willing to drive an hour each way to eat?

http://www.caymanrestaurants.com/

As for excursions, it would help to know what your interests are.  Grand Cayman is not known for sightseeing.  Closest to you would be the Botanical Garden.  Stingray City is always popular for first visits, as are Hell, the Turtle Farm, Pedro St. James, Rum Point, and there is shopping in George Town and Seven Mile Beach.  There was a strip shopping center under construction when I drove by Morritt's/Reef at Christmas.  I don't know when it will be finished or what shops are going in there.

There are several large grocery stores on the island.  My advice is just to pick the one closest to you.  There are a Foster's and Hurley's near the airport.

http://www.gotocayman.com/
http://www.destination.ky/
http://www.whatshotcayman.com/
http://www.caymanislands.ky/


----------



## philsfan (Mar 20, 2006)

*Hurleys*

If you're going to the East end, skip the Fosters at the airport and go to the Hurleys that is on the way to the East End.


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 20, 2006)

You can go to hell!


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 20, 2006)

philsfan said:
			
		

> If you're going to the East end, skip the Fosters at the airport and go to the Hurleys that is on the way to the East End.


 
If you're referring to Lil' Hurleys, which was located in the community of East End, about 5 miles before you get to Morritt's, it hasn't been there since Ivan blew it away and, by most accounts, it will not be rebuilt.

The Foster's food store in the new Morritt's shopping center is scheduled to open in March.  However, "schedules" in the Cayman Islands, especially post-Ivan, should be taken with more than one grain of salt.


----------



## philsfan (Mar 20, 2006)

Rod in Louisiana said:
			
		

> If you're referring to Lil' Hurleys, which was located in the community of East End, about 5 miles before you get to Morritt's, it hasn't been there since Ivan blew it away and, by most accounts, it will not be rebuilt.



No, I was talking about the Hurleys that is in a newer looking shopping center right off the 2nd roundabout from the airport.  It's the Grand Harbor shopping center, I think.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 21, 2006)

Groceries - Hurley's or Food Fair at the airport
Car hire - McCurley's or Andy's
Restaurants - Grand Old House, The Wharf, The Lighthouse, Lobster Pot, 
Excursions - dive, dive and then go diving and of course Stingray City



			
				ajmace said:
			
		

> What about further suggestions for groceries, car hire, restaurants, excursions etc??


----------

